# Viper 5901, 530T module and autodown windows.



## tundragraham (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is my problem. I have a viper 5901 installed in a 2010 Tundra Crew Max and have the sunroof and rear window working using relays. It's really nice, I like it. 

I purchased 4 530t's to perform remote up and down of all 4 windows. The installer says (and I beleive him) that the modules can't be used becuase the truch has auto down windows via the switch on the door and that means the wires he needs to access are not accessable beucase they are "built into the motor".

I have read articles about these models being used on Tundra's before and wonder how others were able to get around the issue.

Any help would be great.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tundragraham said:


> Here is my problem. I have a viper 5901 installed in a 2010 Tundra Crew Max and have the sunroof and rear window working using relays. It's really nice, I like it.
> 
> I purchased 4 530t's to perform remote up and down of all 4 windows. The installer says (and I beleive him) that the modules can't be used becuase the truch has auto down windows via the switch on the door and that means the wires he needs to access are not accessable beucase they are "built into the motor".
> 
> ...


 Yeah the wires are built in, most newer cars use the data-bus system essentially they want to eliminate the after market people from accessing there stuff so you have to buy it from them. This is not to say there is not or will not be a work around in the future though............. With a newer auto sometimes waiting till someone else figures it out first is necessary. Here's a link to the info and where I got it from the 12volt.com. 
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~115202~PN~0~TPN~1


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if you can figure our the voltage needed for the auto roll down through the databus you can add resitors to the line until you get the signal needed for the function from the 5901.


----------

